# can't Play files encoded with WMV3 on Archlinux



## gary4gar (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,
can't play .WMV files which are encoded with WMV3 codec. i only get the audio.
here is the mplayer log

```
MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.3.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
PU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ (Family: 15, Model: 12, Stepping: 0)                                                                    
CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1                                                                                    
Compiled with runtime CPU detection.                                                                                                           
115 audio & 237 video codecs                                                                                                                   
mplayer: could not connect to socket
mplayer: No such file or directory
Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.

Playing indian.wmv.
ASF file format detected.
[asfheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1
[asfheader] Video stream found, -vid 2
VIDEO:  [WMV3]  176x144  24bpp  1000.000 fps   79.3 kbps ( 9.7 kbyte/s)
==========================================================================
Requested video codec family [wmv9dmo] (vfm=dmo) not available.
Enable it at compilation.
Requested video codec family [wmvdmo] (vfm=dmo) not available.
Enable it at compilation.
Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
[wmv3 @ 0xfd4ec0]Reserved RES_SM=2 is forbidden
Could not open codec.
VDecoder init failed :(
Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x33564D57.
Read DOCS/HTML/en/codecs.html!
==========================================================================
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
AUDIO: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 32.0 kbit/3.12% (ratio: 4000->128000)
Selected audio codec: [ffwmav2] afm: ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (FFmpeg))
==========================================================================
AO: [oss] 32000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Video: no video
Starting playback...
A:  60.3 (01:00.2) of 500.0 (08:20.0)  0.2%

MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: play_audio
```

even VLC fails to play this file.

```
LC media player 0.8.6i Janus
[00000314] ffmpeg decoder error: cannot open codec (Windows Media Video 3)
[00000314] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `WMV3'.
VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
[00000273] main playlist: stopping playback
```

I have codecs installed

Archlinux 2.6.26 x64
KDEmod 4.1


----------



## paroh (Sep 29, 2008)

Download this codec

```
*codecpackguide.com/klmcodec416.exe
```
and this codec also


```
*www.codec-archiv.de/win/wmv/WM9Codecs9x%5BCodec-Download.de%5D.exe
```
And use Windows media player 11 to play this file

or try latest VLC player


```
*ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/videolan/vlc/0.9.2/win32/vlc-0.9.2-win32.exe
```
Prefer windows media player 11 as ur file is in wmv format


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 29, 2008)

You gotta be joking with me?


----------



## paroh (Sep 30, 2008)

oh sorry u using linux ! in hurry i hade the post


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2008)

lolz


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 4, 2008)

Could you compile MPlayer yourself? Seems like WMV* support was not enabled in the package you are using!

Or look for MPlayer-W32Codecs package (Or some name close to that).


----------



## hullap (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## gary4gar (Oct 4, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Could you compile MPlayer yourself? Seems like WMV* support was not enabled in the package you are using!
> 
> Or look for MPlayer-W32Codecs package (Or some name close to that).


i already have installed a package named "codecs".
anyways, windows Media player played that file and that did the job.
maybe i would file a bug report on archlinux tracker.

@Harsh
are you sure its a Archlinux issue; not a upstream bug?
i have be sure while filling a bug report


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know, all I could see relating to your problem in the logs you provided were these two lines:


```
Requested video codec family [wmv9dmo] (vfm=dmo) not available.
Enable it at compilation.
```


----------



## kalpik (Oct 4, 2008)

Did you try the archlinux forum? Most packages on arch are upstream packages only..


----------



## Garbage (Oct 4, 2008)

@gary4gar,

It seems that you haven't enabled support at compilation. Try to compile MPlayer again with option told by QwertyManiac.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 4, 2008)

This Certainly deserves a bug report, i would file one shortly.


----------

